# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  کمک در رسم نمودار کامپوننت یا جزء در رشنال رز

## ابوذر محمودی

با درود!
دوستان، من بر روی پروژه رستوران کار میکنم و برای تکمیل پروژه ام باید نمودار کامپوننت را رسم کنم ، نمودار کلاس ، use case ، نمودار فعالیت و توالی را رسم کردم اما نمیدونم چه طوری نمودار کامپوننت یا همون جزء را رسم کنم.
همونطور که در موضوع تاپیک گفتم از رشنال رز استفاده می کنم.
دوستان اگر توضیحاتی در این زمینه بدهند ممنون میشم.
اگر برای کمک  اطلاعات بیشتری لازم دارین ، بگید تا بنده واستون بذارم.

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

به نظرم تاپیک رو باید تو بخش"تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار " میزدم،اگه حدسم درسته مدیر بخش لطف کنه تاپیک رو منتقل کنه.

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

ممنون از توجهات دوستان!!! یا حق !!!

----------

